
Show HN: JavaScript abstraction layer for building database-agnostic queries - ahmadassaf
https://github.com/BeameryHQ/QueryCraft
======
ryancodes
Interesting. This looks similar to [http://knexjs.org/](http://knexjs.org/),
but without drivers.

~~~
ahmadassaf
very nice .. was not aware of this work :) thanks for the pointers

